# Judo



## Fightfan00 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hello everyone!My name is Joe and i'm new to martialtalk.My question that I have is:I understand judo is used in sport form but I read somewhere that when you reach black belt and your upper black belt ranks your  taught deadlier self defense techniques is this true? thanks for your time!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

In the U.S., not often. Technically there are more techniques than just sport techniques in Kodokan Judo, but no one seems to teach them any more.

There's been discussion of this here before, and it's been said that it's different in Japan. You might search this forum. Not quite what you're asking, but here's a nice Judo thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2770


----------



## Gaston (Jun 13, 2004)

Any technique Judo or otherwise can be put to deadly use, given the right situation. check out some of my other posts to see what I mean. 
GG


----------

